# Great EMS Songs



## MMiz (May 28, 2005)

Back in 2002, when I first started my education on saving lives   , I used to always joked with my classmates.  That Enrique Iglesias "Hero" song was always on the radio, and during clinicals I'd whisper to my patients "Let me be your hero," like that spanish guy would do at the beginning of the song.  Most laughed and thought it was funny.  Others gave me a weird look.

I don't really have an EMS song right now, but what songs would you really associate with EMS / FF?  What song would you play if you were coding?  What about if you were in a cheesy movie and needed the stereotypical song?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 28, 2005)

LOL, lemme see if any songs pop into my head while I'm out there on the "mean streets" of Commack today.

I DO have a "line" though.  In my  review of the pt's medical history, I almost always ask middle aged men if they're pregnant.  Most of them laugh and it relieves some tension, others take a second to figure out what I'm asking, then go "um, no".  HEHEHE.


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

C'mon C'mon...Rescue Me theme song

Fire...Ohio Players (Ladder 49)

Shine your light (Ladder 49)

Fighting 17th (Backdraft)

Big City Lights (Scorpions)


----------



## coloradoemt (May 28, 2005)

When I am on my rig I guess I would choose songs like this:

Godsmack-Awake;   for any pt brought in alive...   

N2Deep- Back to the Hotel; just cruising or going to post  B) 

Limp Bizkit-Rollin; Runnin emergent... deffinately :lol: 

On the fire side, across the board, Damage Inc. by Metallica


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 28 2005, 06:18 AM
> * LOL, lemme see if any songs pop into my head while I'm out there on the "mean streets" of Commack today.
> 
> I DO have a "line" though.  In my  review of the pt's medical history, I almost always ask middle aged men if they're pregnant.  Most of them laugh and it relieves some tension, others take a second to figure out what I'm asking, then go "um, no".  HEHEHE. *


 I've always wanted to do that....

I do often ask "sex"  I've gotten the usual "yes" and "often" and some strange looks...

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 28 2005, 08:36 AM
> *C'mon C'mon...Rescue Me theme song
> 
> Fire...Ohio Players (Ladder 49)
> ...



Good songs.

Any other good song for running lights???


----------



## Luno (May 29, 2005)

hmmm, I would have to say

Down with the Sickness/Disturbed
Let the Bodies Hit the Floor/Drowning Pool
The Beautiful People/Marilyn Manson
Slither/Velvet Revolver (well, that was Bravo 97's song)

of course we also responded to psych calls wearing black latex gloves,  h34r:


----------



## ECC (May 29, 2005)

Fire Water Burn (Dance Remix Bloodhound Gang)

Hurricaine (Scorpions)

Spirit in the Sky (Norman Greenbaum...Centereach Ladder 5's theme)

Heat Wave (Lynda Ronsdadt)

Burning Down then House (Talking Heads)

Ill come up with a few more...


----------



## ECC (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 28 2005, 11:47 PM
> * Let the Bodies Hit the Floor/Drowning Pool
> *


 That song ROCKS!


----------



## cbdemt (May 29, 2005)

Totally not ems related at all, but Somebody Told Me by The Killers was playing the other day as we were running hot to a call... it was pretty kick a$$ - the song goes well with the siren!     It was wierd... put me in the best mood!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 28 2005, 09:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 28 2005, 09:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@May 28 2005, 11:47 PM
> * Let the Bodies Hit the Floor/Drowning Pool
> *


That song ROCKS! [/b][/quote]
 When I worked security in a hospital, that was our theme song.  B)


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 29, 2005)

When I was working over in Willmar MN, my partner had a phone with various downloaded ringtones on it......so, depending on the call, we would play the 'CHiPs' theme, or 'Mission Impossible' through the PA speaker as we headed down 1st street.....strangely it seemed to work better than the weeeewaaas!


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 29, 2005)

For 5150 calls - Bad moon risin' - CCWR
For Codes - Don't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster cult
For MVAs - Ive been driving in my car - Madness


----------



## Jon (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@May 29 2005, 03:41 AM
> * Totally not ems related at all, but Somebody Told Me by The Killers was playing the other day as we were running hot to a call... it was pretty kick a$$ - the song goes well with the siren!     It was wierd... put me in the best mood! *


 Yep.... Done it.... Awsome...


----------



## Jon (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 29 2005, 12:47 AM
> * Slither/Velvet Revolver (well, that was Bravo 97's song)
> 
> of course we also responded to psych calls wearing black latex gloves,  h34r: *


 Who was/is Bravo 97???


as for the others... all awsome...


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

The Roof is on Fire--Uproar...very appropriate for the Truck Company.

I love Fear the Reaper by BOC!


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 1 2005, 11:03 PM
> * The Roof is on Fire--Uproar...very appropriate for the Truck Company.
> *


 Didn't some cops get fired for singing or putting parts of that song over MDT's when a pain-in-the-*** nightclub was burning "We don't need no water, let the mother-f@$*er burn..." Local news got wind and went ballistic.....


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

So? I am not a cop...And I am smart enough (hence I am also a fireman    ) not to transmit anything I will or can regret if the media ever got wind of it!


----------



## Luno (Jun 3, 2005)

Jon, Bravo 97 was my old rig and shift.  Now I play with guns, and dream about wakin' up to run code 3 to a code pt. at 0200.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 5, 2005)

AC/DC always gets me in the EMS mood, and my favorite Metallica song, "Creeping Death".


----------



## lowfreaq (Aug 7, 2011)

I have come up with a song list for EMS emergency themes.  Does anyone have any other suggestions?



Manmade God- In Flames (code 3 response)

Does Anyone Really Know What Time It is?- Chicago (alpha response)

Mother's Little Helper- The Rolling Stones (overdose)

Pseudo Suicide- Oysterhead (unattended)

Am I Going Insane?- Black Sabbath (psychiatric emergency)

Couldn't Stand The Weather- Stevie Ray Vaughan (psych who wants to get out of the elements / environmental emergency)

Ventilator Blues- The Rolling Stones (vent transport)

Breathe- The Prodigy (difficulty breathing)

Spin- Trey Anastasio (dizziness)

Keep Talking- Pink Floyd (unconscious / unresponsive)

Pressure Drop- The Clash (Hypo / Hypertensive patient)

Fall Back Down- Rancid (injury from a fall)

Turn To Stone- Joe Walsh (cva / stroke / tia)

Wonderful Wino- Frank Zappa (intox)

Kick Some ***- Stroke 9 (assault)

Pain- Three Days Grace

The Sweetness- Jimmy Eat World (diabetic emergency)

Fuel- Metallica (motor vehicle accident)

Heartache Tonight- The Eagles (cardiac emergency)

The Infection- Disturbed (general illness / sepsis)


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Love it!!! 

A few I haven't seen... 


Audioslave - Cochise (encouragement for the frequent flier to re-evaluate their habits  )

Marvin Gaye - Ain't No Mountain High Enough (SAR and all the rural folks) 

Michael Jackson - I'll Be There (I'm a sucker for Motown what can I say?)

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead or Alive (ride that steel horse... drive all night just to get back home  )

Sean Kingston - Fire Burning on the Dance Floor (this is that reggae/hip hoppy "somebody call 911 song".. all of the songs listed so far are great but here's one you can shake your tailfeathers to)


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been running Kenny Loggin's Danger Zone every time I roll out of the bay lately, pumps me up :rofl:


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 7, 2011)

Not an EMS related song, but a great one when running code... Dance by the Queen City Kids. YouTube it. Great tune. 


---
- Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

Pressure Drop is an awesome song and The Clash version is pretty good....but this is my favorite version so far:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUxWmDgSXP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sandog (Aug 8, 2011)

Bryan Adams - Never Let Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxnqFMoftag&feature=related


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 8, 2011)

Ambulance Blues By Neil Young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqEwhrQZAmI


----------



## T1medic (Aug 10, 2011)

Our theme song for our DVD we played at our graduation ceremony for fire school was We Didn't Start the Fire by Billy Joel


----------



## Imacho (Aug 10, 2011)

Paramedic Rap #1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fX2s_lqS0
And Paramedic Rap #2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p6Opgl5cmo


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 10, 2011)

How could no one include:

Another one bites the dust- Queen (DOS)

Enter Sandman- (Psych)


----------



## wildrivermedic (Aug 10, 2011)

Lungs -- Townes Van Zandt, or as covered by Steve Earle.

"Won't you lend your lungs to me? Mine are collapsin'..."


----------



## FreezerStL (Aug 10, 2011)

*Cardiac*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZJdLKxZBxw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*SAR/MVC  with extrication*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGRiqs86D_I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Running Code 3*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiqGqoIGII&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BenzEMS (Jul 30, 2012)

Without a doubt...

Artist in the Ambulance- Thrice

and

Believe- Yellowcard


----------



## FUNKYBASS (Mar 6, 2014)

*Bout to get hired in Detroit.*

The Pixies- where is my mind

RATM- Rollin' down Rodeo

Kavinsky- Nightcall

Claude Vonstroke- Who's Afraid of Detroit.

Fugazi- Waiting Room

Rancid- Detroit 

Fats Dominoe - Detroit City Blues 

Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues, Trouble Man 

Curtis Mayfield - Pusherman

Ramsey Lewis - Jungle Strut

Eminem - Purple Pills

Blue Oyster Cult - Dont Fear the Reaper

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust (keeps time with CPR)

Abba- Fernando (idk it just seems twisted)


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 1, 2014)

Radio active - imagine dragons
Side of a bullet - nickel back
The kill - 30 seconds to mars
Highway don't care - Tim mcgraw


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tiffany said:


> Radio active - imagine dragons
> Side of a bullet - nickel back
> The kill - 30 seconds to mars
> Highway don't care - Tim mcgraw


+1 for Highway don't care. The music video is pretty good also.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Oct 2, 2014)

I AM GONNA SAY " DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP."


----------



## DarkAngel (Oct 9, 2014)

Arctic Monkeys-"Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High?"


----------



## titmouse (Oct 10, 2014)

I would get banned for the name of the songs


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2014)

Demons - imagine dragons


----------



## DeepFreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

For all my full time ems peeps: Aloe Blacc "I need a dollar"


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 22, 2014)

Kryptonie by 3 doors down is another good one.
And time- regina specktor


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 8, 2014)

Responding to a cardiac arrest when The Black Crowes - Remedy started playing on the radio


----------



## Knighttime (Dec 11, 2014)

If in a particularly bad/depressed mood...Born to Die by Lana Del Rey


----------



## MkVity (Jan 12, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread!!

Love this track when its been a good day.


----------



## insightfulemt (May 1, 2015)

My coworkers and I use "safe and sound" to come back into town after a transport. We blare it while we're rolling through town lol.


----------



## Smitty213 (May 4, 2015)

Motley Crue- Dr. Feelgood... if you listen to the actual album edition, the first minute or so is actually medics calling in a code report lol


----------



## JeffT (May 5, 2015)

really cool little program - htt p:// w ww. abyssmedia.com/bpmcounter/ - got it to add beats per minute to all of my mp3 detail views in windows. Studying for cpr class it's handy to have all of the songs in the 100 beats per minute range...  .


----------



## CANMAN (May 7, 2015)

Debbie downer here, but I went to a funeral one time for a fellow paramedic who died in a helicopter crash and they played Coldplay "Fix You" to a slideshow of him, yup definitely cried, and that doesn't happen.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 8, 2015)

To all the paragods out there.   *Oh Lord it's hard to be humble* / when you're perfect in every way.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 9, 2015)

Bloodhound gang- fire,water,burn.
George straight-The Fireman.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 24, 2016)

Revive....

Come on guys and gals. What are your best EMS songs. Both fast and slow..............? 

Awaiting replies....


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 24, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Revive....
> 
> Come on guys and gals. What are your best EMS songs. Both fast and slow..............?
> 
> Awaiting replies....


I've always liked the who so:


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 24, 2016)

this is half serious.... "i need a doctor" by Dr. dre & eminem? lol. Most certainly not my favorite song but very applicable it seems
OR-- in a whole new direction
Flirtin' with disaster- by Molly Hatchet.


----------



## sack jears (Jul 28, 2016)

jesus built my hot rod by ministry


----------



## kev54 (Jul 28, 2016)

This an Australian band called The Ninjas song is Never Had Much Time which is quite apt sometimes for what we do. It's a little fast paced I always listen to it on my way to work and my medic even let me play it in the ambulance once.


----------



## Summit (Jul 28, 2016)

BenzEMS said:


> Artist in the Ambulance- Thrice


THIS

Pain - Jimmy Eat World
Keep Hope Alive - Crystal Method (good on its own, also the theme to Third Watch)
Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## OCEMTDOC (Aug 3, 2016)

Bruce Springsteen- "Wreck on the Highway"

I always think of EMS when i hear this song. It reminds me of the price that first responders must pay for some of the things we deal with. 

"Last night I was out driving 
Coming home at the end of the working day 
I was riding alone through the drizzling rain 
On a deserted stretch of a county two-lane 
When I came upon a wreck on the highway 

There was blood and glass all over 
And there was nobody there but me 
As the rain tumbled down hard and cold 
I seen a young man lying by the side of the road 
He cried Mister, won't you help me please 

An ambulance finally came and took him to Riverside 
I watched as they drove him away 
And I thought of a girlfriend or a young wife 
And a state trooper knocking in the middle of the night 
To say your baby died in a wreck on the highway 

Sometimes I sit up in the darkness 
And I watch my baby as she sleeps 
Then I climb in bed and I hold her tight 
I just lay there awake in the middle of the night 
Thinking 'bout the wreck on the highway"


----------



## JSmith27 (Jul 20, 2017)

can never go wrong with AC/DC!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2017)

Batman intro song from Lego batman


----------



## NYEMT97 (Aug 8, 2017)

Three Days Grace- Time of Dying,                                             Godsmack- Awake,                                   Evanescence- Bring Me to Life,                           Skillet -Hero,                                                     Metallica-The Unforgiven


----------

